# Band Saw Taper Jig



## custard (13 Feb 2013)

I need to make tapered legs out of 4" thick stock, too thick to cut on my circular saw therefore I plan on using the bandsaw. Any suggestions for an appropriate jig? 

Thanks


----------



## RogerBoyle (13 Feb 2013)

Virtually everyone will draw the line on the timber, cut to just outside the line freehand and finish to the line with a plane /sander etc 
If you really want a jig a simple wedge shaped piece of board running against the fence will work or you can spend a few more hours making a more complex jig that will allow you to clamp the piece and have adjustment for the taper etc 

Roger


----------



## marcros (13 Feb 2013)

if i was making a jig, i would take a couple of boards, fit a hinge at one end and something at the other end that locks with a wing nut at your chosen taper. Then one goes against your fence, adjust to the desired angle, do up the wing nut and away you go. I can picture it better than explain it, but it should only take a few minutes to make.

Roger's suggestion of doing it freehand is probably as good as any. when i get my bandsaw set up, it is something i will need to try!


----------



## RogerBoyle (13 Feb 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fnn-dSBzcjk
This is one of the simplest as well 
which is the type that i think that Marcros was refering to


----------



## marcros (13 Feb 2013)

thats exactly it.


----------



## graduate_owner (13 Feb 2013)

Could you cut part way through on your table saw, then turn over and complete the cut?

K


----------



## deserter (13 Feb 2013)

graduate_owner":538fld7g said:


> Could you cut part way through on your table saw, then turn over and complete the cut?
> 
> K



That would be especially hard to do. If you think about it you'll set up for the first cut with whatever jig you decide on, or simply angled fence, when you turn the timber to complete the cut however it would be a totally different cut setup. 


~Nil carborundum illegitemi~


----------



## marcros (13 Feb 2013)

i think that the bandsaw is the tool of choice. even if it wasnt quite square, it would make less of a mess than anything else


----------



## Gary Morris (13 Feb 2013)

Theres one on ebay £30
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Table-saw-Adj ... 4ac086f36b

Gary


----------



## Woodmatt (13 Feb 2013)

Have a look at this video,has a few good idea's.I think what you are looking to do can be done with the jig at about 4.30 mins.
http://www.holzwerken.net/HolzWerkenTV/ ... -Bandsaege


----------



## custard (13 Feb 2013)

Thanks Gary, the Ebay jig looks like it should be perfect. It shows it entering the cut at a shallow angle on a table saw, but turned around for a bandsaw it should start the cut at the base of the leg, which would prevent the bandsaw blade being deflected. One of these off Ebay will be quicker than making one, thanks again for the link.


----------

